# looking for a job in south Africa



## mouradmhimed (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,
i'm an IT Project Manager. i use to live and work in Johannesburg. and the company i use to work for it was closed due to financial problem. I would like to find another opportunity to work and live there again. is there any one who can help me to find the possibility again to back to south Africa?

all the time i try to apply for job by website they put i must be south african or resident there as eligibility.  

i'm really excited to work in south Africa
Please Advice


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah thats very true.... It is happening with me too... I woked there for 2 years and currently looking for job in SA, And eventhough i have exp and jobs are open from months now... They not consiering me....

Anyone here... if can help us out on Job search... will be great help.
I am Business Intelligence consultant. With 4 years Exp.

Cheers
Anu


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Contact Paul Chambers at Homecoming Revolution, they can usually help.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Daxk said:


> Contact Paul Chambers at Homecoming Revolution, they can usually help.



Errrrr


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes? Stravinsky (I'm trying to put the most innocent look on my face I possibly can) I just thought they might need some help


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Daxk said:


> Yes? Stravinsky (I'm trying to put the most innocent look on my face I possibly can) I just thought they might need some help


I just had to pick myself off the floor


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

mouradmhimed said:


> Hi,
> i'm an IT Project Manager. i use to live and work in Johannesburg. and the company i use to work for it was closed due to financial problem. I would like to find another opportunity to work and live there again. is there any one who can help me to find the possibility again to back to south Africa?
> 
> all the time i try to apply for job by website they put i must be south african or resident there as eligibility.
> ...


If anyone is still looking for a job, please contact me and I will see if I can help.


----------



## remon87 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm having almost the same issue... I'm an American Citizen and married to South African unfortunately her ex doesn't want to give permission to have the kids immigrants to the US so I'm looking for a job in SA.

I have a work permit issued from Home Affairs that's valid until March of 2010, but I can't move until I find a job.

I have a BS in Computer Science. I'm currently a Project Manager for American Express Corp in New York with over 9 years in the IT experience...

I had few telephonic interviews but nothing came out of it...

I moved to SA back in Nov of 2006 until Sept of 2007 and I was only able to have a temp job, so I had to move back to the States so I can be able to support my family, but the distance is putting a lot of stress on our marriage ... 

Can anyone guide me in which consulting/recruiting firm I can contact that can help?? This will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

remon87 said:


> I'm having almost the same issue... I'm an American Citizen and married to South African unfortunately her ex doesn't want to give permission to have the kids immigrants to the US so I'm looking for a job in SA.
> 
> I have a work permit issued from Home Affairs that's valid until March of 2010, but I can't move until I find a job.
> 
> ...


Have you tried michel, post above?


----------



## remon87 (Jan 13, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Have you tried michel, post above?


Hi,

Yes, I did contact Michele regarding their services, but no reply yet...


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Jobs in SA*



Michele-In-SA said:


> If anyone is still looking for a job, please contact me and I will see if I can help.


Michelle

how do I contact you. I amlooking to return to S.A within the next 6 months.
Please advise.


----------



## incrediblebulk (May 15, 2009)

*A little Help*



Michele-In-SA said:


> If anyone is still looking for a job, please contact me and I will see if I can help.


I am also looking for a job I will have a secured a work quota visa very soon, so visa's are not an issue.
I am a mechanical design engineer with over 5 years experience in the automotive industry. 
So as some of the replies above have asked how can we contact you Michele?

Many thanks and have a good weekend


----------



## Tyron199 (Apr 15, 2009)

I suggest browsing these websites :

pnet.co.za
junkmail.co.za/classifieds/jobs-southafrica
bestjobs.co.za/bt-jobs.htm


----------



## deepak_dk7 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Im Looking for one*

Hi Michele,
Im looking for a job in SA, im a s/w tester. I just recevied my work permit for SA as well. Can you help or any advise on how to go about finding job would be of great help. Thanks 




Michele-In-SA said:


> If anyone is still looking for a job, please contact me and I will see if I can help.


----------



## Akam (May 18, 2012)

What is the procedure for seeking political asylum in South Africa?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Looking for a job in SA is only really possible if you actually come over for interviews here.


----------

